# Advice on handling resigning.



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm after a bit if advice on how to handle resigning from my job. 

Brief backstory; Basically I was made redundant at the start of last month and I applied for the job I have just got, but since applying and getting an interview I took the job I'm currently in, I'm on my 6th week now. Obviously not wanting to put all my eggs in one basket I took what was offered in front of me as I've still got a baby on the way and a mortgage to pay. So I've finally been give a start date to begin my dream job, only downside is that I start Tuesday. I accepted it mostly because I really don't like my current job and can't wait to get out after a rough couple of weeks. This new job is exactly what I've been waiting for!. Ideally I'd like to leave on good terms but I don't think they will take it well.

As it stands I feel like I have 2 option, either hand my notice in tomorrow and work 2 days or just walk out on Friday and don't come back. Friday is pay day and as long as I work till then, I owe the company nothing and it owes me nothing. Also I have a one week notice period and would obviously be breaching it. 

I'm sure some of you have been in this position before and I'd really appreciate advice on how you handled it. 

Thanks in advance, 

Sutty


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Surely you are under contract to provide a weeks notice...? You will be in breach of your contract.

You should of made this clear to your new employer when discussing your start date.

Will your current employer not being giving you a reference?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I would talk to them honestly and tell them its your dream job any decent employer would back you and say good luck,If they wont listen just don't go back on Tuesday if both parties don't owe each other no problem


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

You need to check your contract that you signed. In it you'll have a defined notice period. To leave under that will require either your boss to let you go (you'll need to talk to him/her asap!) or you'd need to be fired (no advice on that one lol)


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Surely you are under contract to provide a weeks notice...? You will be in breach of your contract.
> 
> You should of made this clear to your new employer when discussing your start date.
> 
> Will your current employer not being giving you a reference?


Quite right I am and I did make it clear the whole way through the process but they are desperate to get me in and started. Not only that but im desperate to get out. No they won't be providing me a reference as I've got that sorted from my last employment.

Sutty


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

If you have a contract, likelihood is you have a notice period - the new employer should've asked about this at the application stage. Not quite sure how you've got to this stage without mention of that.

Don't just walk out, you may well need this job as a reference, either now or for future. Do it politely, courteously, and leave on as good terms as you can. If you have earned some holiday this year (it will depend on when your holiday year runs from), you may be able to take that in lieu of notice. That's up to your employer though.

It may be that you have to ask to postpone starting the new job until the end of your notice period, not ideal but it should've come up before now.

The only thing you can do really is speak to your current manager/supervisor and explain the situation.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Well firstly, if you walk out with no notice then you forfeit any money they owe you as you are in breach of contract. Secondly, any form of reference will be a no no too. Best to try and stall your dream job for a week and leave after your notice.

I have walked away from jobs in the past and ignored their attempts to contact me and discuss it and i would urge you not to go that route as it will come back to haunt you.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Personally I would be totally up-front tell them thanks but you just are not happy and you feel it is affecting not only you but those around you, it would be better for everyone to agree a speedy departure to save everyone unneccessary upset.

You can say that you have been made an offer back in your perfferred line of work, it's not about money it's about how you feel and what is best for both parties,,,,

That should about do it.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

This kind of thing happens all the time. Where possible try to leave your current firm on good grounds. Most organisation will understand, they may not like it but you will not be the first person to do this.

In my experience, most recruiting managers can be flexible if they want to. It could be there are reasons why they cannot move the start date but most of the time they can. Moving the start date back 2 days would give you a weeks notice which is reasonable and is something your new firm would want from someone leave their organisation.

All of which is a long winded way of saying most things are negotiable but if they are not then just try to do things in a reasonable way


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yea, just tell them tomorrow and tell your new job you can only start on Thursday.

I mean it's a week...!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Always leave on good terms. Leaving on bad terms can come back to bite later in your career.

Honouring your notice period is a must. You'd be angry if a company managed to oust you with no notice. It's the same vice versa.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just tell them, that the job isn't working for you, and you no longer wish to waste there time, so you would like to hand your notice in as of now. Work up until the start of your new job and call in sick if needs till the end of your notice. What can they do sack you! As you say reference is not needed and if worse case scenario it's only been 6/7 weeks, so don't put it down on your cv if your expecting a negative reference.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Listen Sutty.

Dont do ANYTHING to jeopardise your dream job.
If it means leaving your current job on bad terms, hey-ho, you take your chance.

And bear in mind they made you redundant not long ago.

Live for today mate, tell them you're off and you've got your dream job.
And you no longer enjoy your current job and find it difficult to give 100%.

You may be technically in breach of notice, but worst case scenario you owe them a weeks wages.
As DLGWRX02 says, just call in sick in your notice week.

Good luck mate - make the move :thumb:

I've handed my notice in on a Friday morning and left in the afternoon and guess what, I left on incredible terms.
I even got offered a job again by my old manager a few years later.

In another job a few years later I resigned from one place and told them I wasn't prepared to work my months notice due to the decline in relations. We agreed and I did three days cleared my desk and went. 

Move, don't look back and enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

James_R said:


> Listen Sutty.
> 
> Dont do ANYTHING to jeopardise your dream job.
> If it means leaving your current job on bad terms, hey-ho, you take your chance.
> ...


All of the above...

Dream jobs come round once if your lucky, grab it while you can

Pretty sure previous employers can't be asked for references by new employers these days like years gone by so don't be scared of getting bad feed back off them


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Any good future employer will understand that you have to offer notice to your current company. A few days should make little difference. 

Your current employee might just tell you to leave. If you've been there for 6 weeks you should be entitled to a few days holiday. I know companies that will offer you the leave rather than pay you the extra once you've gone.

I would be honest with your current employer.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

combat wombat said:


> .......Pretty sure previous employers can't be asked for references by new employers these days like years gone by so don't be scared of getting bad feed back off them


Still standard practice to ask for references and no problem giving a bad reference as long as it is truthful. This may or may not be relevant here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

lowejackson said:


> Still standard practice to ask for references and no problem giving a bad reference as long as it is truthful. This may or may not be relevant here.


I was of the understanding that a previous employer couldn't give a bad reference nowadays, by way of which stopping some one getting alternative employment, if only a bad reference was the one an employer could give then they have to decline


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

combat wombat said:


> I was of the understanding that a previous employer couldn't give a bad reference nowadays, by way of which stopping some one getting alternative employment, if only a bad reference was the one an employer could give then they have to decline


There are lots of strange myths regarding references but absolutely no problem giving a bad reference if it is factually correct. For example if someone is found guilty of gross misconduct due to stealing or violence then it is fine to say so in a reference.

However, in recent years there has been a trend to very basic references eg Joe Bloggs worked as a Fitter for from X date to Y date. Some may add additional information but generally this means most references are not that useful any more.

There is another issue here and that is a potential gap in employment history. In most cases this would not be a problem but if an employer found out a firm had been left out of the employment history it could create some doubts in their minds. The gap is of course small and is unlikely to create a problem but it is not a risk free option. Some organisations conduct very vigorous employment checks which could highlight a gap so some consideration would need to be given when applying for such jobs.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Surely you are under contract to provide a weeks notice...? You will be in breach of your contract.
> 
> You should of made this clear to your new employer when discussing your start date.
> 
> Will your current employer not being giving you a reference?


It was made clear from the start it's just they have asked if I can because they need me soon as, if anything it's my fault as I agreed and it's me not honouring the contract.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

tightlines said:


> I would talk to them honestly and tell them its your dream job any decent employer would back you and say good luck,If they wont listen just don't go back on Tuesday if both parties don't owe each other no problem


I'm going to and how they take it will decide my next move!

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> You need to check your contract that you signed. In it you'll have a defined notice period. To leave under that will require either your boss to let you go (you'll need to talk to him/her asap!) or you'd need to be fired (no advice on that one lol)


I'm going to try the nice route but depending how they play ball will decide my next move. If rather not get sacked if I can help it haha!

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Derek Mc said:


> Personally I would be totally up-front tell them thanks but you just are not happy and you feel it is affecting not only you but those around you, it would be better for everyone to agree a speedy departure to save everyone unneccessary upset.
> 
> You can say that you have been made an offer back in your perfferred line of work, it's not about money it's about how you feel and what is best for both parties,,,,
> 
> That should about do it.


Good advice, ill definitely take your suggestion on board! thankyou!

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Just tell them, that the job isn't working for you, and you no longer wish to waste there time, so you would like to hand your notice in as of now. Work up until the start of your new job and call in sick if needs till the end of your notice. What can they do sack you! As you say reference is not needed and if worse case scenario it's only been 6/7 weeks, so don't put it down on your cv if your expecting a negative reference.


Exactly, this is what I'm going to do. I don't need the reference and i don't mind leaving it off my cv in the future if needed.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

James_R said:


> Listen Sutty.
> 
> Dont do ANYTHING to jeopardise your dream job.
> If it means leaving your current job on bad terms, hey-ho, you take your chance.
> ...


I will be leaving on Friday no matter what. Firstly because that's when my pay that I'm owed is cleared and even though I don't like it is like to finish the week, thankyou for your Advice!

Sutty


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

For everyone saying you will lose money, that's not a guarantee. Unless your company has stated in the contract a specific amount of money you will be deducted or fined then they can't take a penny without going to court. In court they have to show how their business lost the amount of revenue as a result of your leaving which is very difficult to do. For this reason the only time a company tries to do this is when people are in high up senior management positions. For most of us, the notice period isn't worth the paper it's written on from a legal stand point. Obviously leaving on good terms is better, what happens if your dream job is working for a horrible person you can't stand, you may want to go back but this is your personal decision to be made.

Do not feel bullied by your contract. 

Follow your dreams, they know the way.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Go for it Sutty, a dream job is a dream job and don't let it pass. IMO there is no loyalty from most companies to their employees anymore and most wouldn't think twice about sacking people like when they dumped you not long ago, can you rally trust them? I wouldn't care if it upsets them as you now have your dream job so you're hardly likely to jack that in are you? And in 10 years from now who is going to be around from your current job to remember current events? As one door closes, another one opens, that's my motto. Best of luck fella and let us know how you get on.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sutty, whatever happens over the next week, I hope the job goes well and gives you lots of enjoyment


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

A little update for you guys now the deed is done!

Today I handed in my resignation with one weeks notice into my boss first thing at 8am. I included one weeks notice as more of a bargaining tool than anything, as I didn't expect to need it. I explained my reasons for leaving, one being my new job and the other not being happy in the role I was in. I was asked to elaborate on the reasons for not being happy and he was happy to listen to what I had to say.

After an hour of conversation we was able to mutually agree to end my employment there and then. So I left at 9am a free man to pursue my new career! 

I honestly believe my boss respected the way I went about ending my time there and I left on good terms. I was even told I could come back if my new job didn't work out! 

And to top my day off I found out my redundancy is going to come through next week! 

Thanks for all your suggestions and advice, it has been much appreciated which ever side if the fence you were sat on.

If I could give one good piece of advice to anyone in this situation I would say the most important thing is how you conduct yourself. I'm a firm believer in that it's not what you say, but how you say it that matters.

Thanks once again,

Sutty


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm glad it has worked out well. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations, and wish you well in the new career. Is it rude to ask what your dream job is?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

congratulations,Hope all goes well in the new job


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great news sutty - well done on the professional manner


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Congratulations, and wish you well in the new career. Is it rude to ask what your dream job is?


No not at all my friend! I'm a paint sprayer by trade and have just got a job with a big engineering company. The company in question is a branch of National Oilwell Varco. It's not so much the job itself that is the dream but rather the career the company offers. I belive its a difficult company to get a job with and once your in people tend to stay. Ive heard nothing but good things about it. Paint spraying jobs that pay good money and offer good prospects are few and far between, at least around my way. Hopefully it will take me where I want to go with my career and is somewhere I can stay for a long time. This opportunity couldn't have come at a better time what with recently being made redundant and with the baby on it's way!

Sutty


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well done Sutty, really happy for you and wish you well in your new job, onwards and upwards now.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thankyou all for the congratulations and well wishes Guys!

Sutty


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice one mate. Sounds like you handled it perfectly 

Best of luck with the new job.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Brilliant news Sutty. Congratulations and best wishes for your new job!!!

Looks like you handled your resignation perfectly. Being honest and having an open conversation about the circumstances obviously was the perfect thing to do. Well done. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is good news. All the best in your new job.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sutty 90 said:


> I honestly believe my boss respected the way I went about ending my time there and I left on good terms. I was even told I could come back if my new job didn't work out!
> 
> And to top my day off I found out my redundancy is going to come through next week!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the dream job and how everything has turned out!

What I highlighted in bold is what I value most important.
If you conduct yourself correctly, you and your decision will be respected.
Ultimately no employer wants to keep an unhappy employee as it's good for no one.

I found it incredibly difficult to hand my notice in my previous employment. I had worked there for over 11 years and was very close to my managers and colleagues so there was a personal dimension added (and I was established person in the company).
The first hard step was to decide to actively look for another job, then it was calling the meeting with my manager to hand my notice.

It was tough, I was honest and left on good terms. My new employer wanted me to start sooner but I told them I wanted to honour my 1 month notice and everyone respected me for standing my by word/contractual terms.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done and congratulations. I didn't wade in before because you were getting a lot of good advice already. I think you went about it the right way and fortunately it worked out well for you. Good luck in the dream job.


----------

